# need help for upgrading processor from AMD Phenom II X2 560 on Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2



## dialafish (Aug 22, 2015)

hello ! 
i have presently the following specs and i need help upgrading my system for gaming purpose 
please help from processor to RAM to GPU and MB if required ! thanks 


```
CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version			1.73.0.x64

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors		1
Number of threads		2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
	-- Core 0	
		-- Thread 0	0
	-- Core 1	
		-- Thread 0	1

Timers
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

	ACPI timer		3.580 MHz
	HPET timer		14.318 MHz
	Perf timer		14.318 MHz
	Sys timer		1.000 KHz


Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		2 (max 2)
	Number of threads	2 (max 2)
	Name			AMD Phenom II X2 560
	Codename		Callisto
	Specification		AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 560 Processor
	Package 		Socket AM3 (938)
	CPUID			F.4.3
	Extended CPUID		10.4
	Brand ID		29
	Core Stepping		RB-C3
	Technology		45 nm
	TDP Limit		71.3 Watts
	Core Speed		3314.6 MHz
	Multiplier x Bus Speed	16.5 x 200.9 MHz
	HT Link speed		1004.4 MHz
	Stock frequency		3300 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V
	L1 Data cache		2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		2 x 512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L3 cache		6 MBytes, 48-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	Min FID			4.0x
	# of P-States		4
	P-State			FID 0x11 - VID 0x10 - IDD 23 (16.50x - 1.350 V)
	P-State			FID 0xA - VID 0x16 - IDD 18 (13.00x - 1.275 V)
	P-State			FID 0x6 - VID 0x1C - IDD 14 (11.00x - 1.200 V)
	P-State			FID 0x100 - VID 0x2C - IDD 6 (4.00x - 1.000 V)


	Package Type		0x1
	Model			60
	String 1		0x7
	String 2		0x6
	Page			0x0
	CmpCap			2
	ApicIdCoreSize		4
	TDC Limit		46 Amps
	Boosted P-States	0
	Max non-turbo ratio	16.50x
	Max turbo ratio		16.50x
	Core Performance Boost	no
	P-State			0, FID 0x100 - VID 0x2C (4.00x - 1.000 V)
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 4
	TSC			3314.7 MHz
	PERFEVT			2203.1 MHz

	Temperature 0		38°C (99°F) [0x12E] (Core #0)
	Power 0			62.10 W (Package)


Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
	APIC ID			0
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
	Type			0200400Ah
	Max CPUID level		00000005h
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Bh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 6 MB, 2 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x00000005	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00100F43	0x00020800	0x00802009	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001B	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00100F43	0x10003BC6	0x000037FF	0xEFD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x6E656850	0x74286D6F	0x4920296D
	0x80000003		0x32582049	0x30363520	0x6F725020	0x73736563
	0x80000004		0x0000726F	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000005		0xFF30FF10	0xFF30FF20	0x40020140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x20800000	0x42004200	0x02008140	0x0030B140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000001F9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00002001	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x0000000F
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF0300000	0x60100000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x0000001F	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00900
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000018
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000030
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000002
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001EA	0x38002011
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B2	0x38002C0A
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x8000018B	0x38003806
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000013E	0x38005840
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000001
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x00800000	0x38023806
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000010
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x40584000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x00800000	0x38002011
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x38002011

CPU Thread 1	
	APIC ID			1
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
	Type			0200400Ah
	Max CPUID level		00000005h
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Bh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 6 MB, 2 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x00000005	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00100F43	0x01020800	0x00802009	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001B	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00100F43	0x10003BC6	0x000037FF	0xEFD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x6E656850	0x74286D6F	0x4920296D
	0x80000003		0x32582049	0x30363520	0x6F725020	0x73736563
	0x80000004		0x0000726F	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000005		0xFF30FF10	0xFF30FF20	0x40020140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x20800000	0x42004200	0x02008140	0x0030B140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000001F9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00002001	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x0000000F
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF0300000	0x60100000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x0000001F	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000018
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000030
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001EA	0x38002011
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B2	0x38002C0A
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x8000018B	0x38003806
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000013E	0x38005840
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000001
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x00800000	0x38002011
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000010
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x40584000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x00800000	0x38002011
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x38002011



Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge			ATI RS690/RS690M rev. 00
Southbridge			AMD SB700 rev. 00
Graphic Interface		PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width		x16
PCI-E Max Link Width		x16
Memory Type			DDR3
Memory Size			4 GBytes
Channels			Single
Memory Frequency		669.6 MHz (3:10)
CAS# latency (CL)		9.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	9
RAS# Precharge (tRP)		9
Cycle Time (tRAS)		24
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)		33
Command Rate (CR)		1T
Uncore Frequency		2008.8 MHz


Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x53
	Memory type		DDR3
	Module format		UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Transcend Information (7F4F0000000000000000)
	Size			4096 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
	Part number		JM1333KLN-4G      
	Serial number		00091D11
	Manufacturing date	Week 34/Year 11
	Number of banks		8
	Nominal Voltage		1.50 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
	AMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		6.0-6-6-17-23 @ 457 MHz
	JEDEC #2		7.0-7-7-20-27 @ 533 MHz
	JEDEC #3		8.0-8-8-22-30 @ 609 MHz
	JEDEC #4		9.0-9-9-24-33 @ 666 MHz

DIMM #				1
SPD registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	92 10 0B 02 03 19 00 09 03 52 01 08 0C 00 3C 00 
	10	69 78 69 30 69 11 20 89 00 05 3C 3C 00 F0 83 05 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 11 01 01 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 01 4F 54 11 34 00 09 1D 11 2A F0 
	80	4A 4D 31 33 33 33 4B 4C 4E 2D 34 47 20 20 20 20 
	90	20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	33 4D 50 33 31 30 2D 47 50 35 35 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AB 


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model		GA-MA74GMT-S2 (0x00000348 - 0x4CC66492)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor			ITE
LPCIO Model			IT8718
LPCIO Vendor ID			0x90
LPCIO Chip ID			0x8718
LPCIO Revision ID		0x8
Config Mode I/O address		0x2E
Config Mode LDN			0x4
Config Mode registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	87 18 08 00 00 00 03 00 40 80 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	30	01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	02 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 02 00 00 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Register space			LPC, base address = 0x0228


Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor		ITE IT87
	Voltage 0		1.42 Volts [0x59] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 1		1.60 Volts [0x64] (VIN1)
	Voltage 2		3.22 Volts [0xC9] (+3.3V)
	Voltage 3		4.97 Volts [0xB9] (+5V)
	Voltage 4		12.16 Volts [0xBE] (+12V)
	Voltage 7		5.43 Volts [0xCA] (+5V VCCH)
	Voltage 8		2.98 Volts [0xBA] (VBAT)
	Temperature 0		39°C (102°F) [0x27] (TMPIN0)
	Temperature 1		46°C (114°F) [0x2E] (TMPIN1)
	Temperature 2		78°C (172°F) [0x4E] (TMPIN2)
	Fan 0			2733 RPM [0xF7] (FANIN0)
	Fan 1			1131 RPM [0x255] (FANIN1)
	Fan PWM 0		0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
	Fan PWM 1		0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
	Fan PWM 2		99 pc [0x7F] (FANPWM2)
Register space			LPC, base address = 0x0228

		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	11 10 60 00 FF FF 00 37 FF 87 58 09 07 F6 55 FF 
	10	FF FF FF 73 D7 81 80 7F 00 02 FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	20	59 64 C9 B9 BE FF FF CA BA 27 2E 4E 80 F6 3C 3C 
	30	FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 
	40	7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 5F 74 2D 40 90 22 FF FF FF FF 
	50	9F 2A 7F 7F 7F 50 05 05 90 05 06 12 60 00 00 00 
	60	00 14 41 27 90 03 FF FF 00 14 41 23 90 03 FF FF 
	70	00 14 41 20 90 03 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
	90	FF 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	B0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	C0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	D0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	E0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

Hardware monitor		AMD ADL
	Voltage 0		0.90 Volts [0x384] (VIN0)
	Temperature 0		40°C (103°F) [0x27] (TMPIN0)
	Clock Speed 0		100.00 MHz [0x64] (Graphics)
	Clock Speed 1		150.00 MHz [0x64] (Memory)


PCI Devices
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Register space			PCI Express, base address = 0x0E0000000

Description			Host Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x7911
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI capability
	Caps class		HyperTransport
	Caps offset		0xC4
	Caps revision		1.05
	Interface type		Slave/Primary
	Link 0 width (in/out)	16 bits/16 bits
	Link 0 frequency	1000 MHz
	Link 1 width (in/out)	8 bits/8 bits
	Link 1 frequency	200 MHz
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 11 79 06 00 20 22 00 00 00 06 00 20 00 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 00 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 20 05 00 
	50	58 14 00 50 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	5F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 20 00 91 B8 01 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	80	40 42 00 00 95 00 00 03 20 00 10 00 35 20 00 20 
	90	00 00 00 D0 40 C5 40 E4 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 01 00 00 01 00 00 30 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 08 00 80 01 60 00 11 11 D0 00 00 00 
	D0	25 06 65 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 80 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			PCI to PCI Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 2 (0x02), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x7913
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x04
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x01
PCI header
	Primary bus		0x00
	Secondary bus		0x01
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x50
	Caps version		1.2
PCI capability
	Caps class		PCI Express
	Caps offset		0x58
	Device type		Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
	Port			0
	Version			1.0
	Physical slot		#0
	Presence detect		yes
	Link width		16x (max 16x)
PCI capability
	Caps class		Message Signalled Interrupts
	Caps offset		0x80
PCI capability
	Caps class		Subsystem Vendor
	Caps offset		0xB0
	SubVendor ID		0x1458
	SubSystem ID		0x5000
PCI capability
	Caps class		HyperTransport
	Caps offset		0xB8
	Interface type		MSI Mapping
Extended capabilities
	Caps class		Virtual Channel
	Caps offset		0x100
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 13 79 07 04 10 00 00 00 04 06 01 00 01 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 E1 E1 00 20 
	20	F0 FD F0 FD 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	01 58 03 C8 00 00 00 00 10 80 41 01 20 80 00 00 
	60	10 08 00 00 01 0D 10 00 40 00 01 31 80 25 10 00 
	70	C0 03 48 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	05 B0 01 00 0C 30 E0 FE B1 49 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	0D B8 00 00 58 14 00 50 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	A5 00 00 00 10 22 21 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	100	02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	110	00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
	120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			PCI to PCI Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 6 (0x06), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x7916
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x04
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x01
PCI header
	Primary bus		0x00
	Secondary bus		0x02
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x50
	Caps version		1.2
PCI capability
	Caps class		PCI Express
	Caps offset		0x58
	Device type		Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
	Port			3
	Version			1.0
	Physical slot		#0
	Presence detect		yes
	Link width		1x (max 1x)
PCI capability
	Caps class		Message Signalled Interrupts
	Caps offset		0x80
PCI capability
	Caps class		Subsystem Vendor
	Caps offset		0xB0
	SubVendor ID		0x1458
	SubSystem ID		0x5000
PCI capability
	Caps class		HyperTransport
	Caps offset		0xB8
	Interface type		MSI Mapping
Extended capabilities
	Caps class		Virtual Channel
	Caps offset		0x100
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 16 79 07 04 10 00 00 00 04 06 01 00 01 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 D1 D1 00 00 
	20	E0 FD E0 FD B1 FD B1 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	01 58 03 C8 00 01 00 00 10 80 41 01 20 80 00 00 
	60	10 08 00 00 11 0C 10 03 40 00 11 30 80 0C 30 00 
	70	C0 03 48 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	05 B0 01 00 0C 30 E0 FE A1 49 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	0D B8 00 00 58 14 00 50 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	A5 00 00 00 10 22 21 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	100	02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	110	00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
	120	00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			IDE Controller
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 17 (0x11), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4390
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x8F
	SubClass		0x01
	BaseClass		0x01
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (port)	0x0000FF00
	Address 1 (port)	0x0000FE00
	Address 2 (port)	0x0000FD00
	Address 3 (port)	0x0000FC00
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000FB00
	Address 5 (memory)	0xFE02F000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0xB002
	Int. Line		0x16
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x60
	Caps version		1.1
PCI capability
	Caps class		0x12
	Caps offset		0x70
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 90 43 07 00 30 02 00 8F 01 01 00 20 00 00 
	10	01 FF 00 00 01 FE 00 00 01 FD 00 00 01 FC 00 00 
	20	01 FB 00 00 00 F0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 58 14 02 B0 
	30	00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
	40	10 00 00 00 01 00 10 00 C0 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	05 70 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	01 70 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	12 00 10 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 06 00 00 2C 16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 
	90	16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 
	A0	7A A0 7A A0 7A A0 7A A0 7A A0 7A A0 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 
	E0	80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB Controller (OHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 18 (0x12), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4397
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x10
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE02E000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x10
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 97 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 01 20 80 00 
	10	00 E0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
	40	80 03 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	40 13 03 F6 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB Controller (OHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 18 (0x12), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4398
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x10
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE02D000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x10
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 98 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 01 20 00 00 
	10	00 D0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 18 (0x12), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4396
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x20
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE02C000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x11
	Int. Pin		0x02
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0xC0
	Caps version		1.1
PCI capability
	Caps class		Debug Port
	Caps offset		0xE4
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 96 43 06 00 B0 02 00 20 03 0C 01 20 00 00 
	10	00 C0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	DC 01 9E 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	01 E4 02 7E 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 0A 00 E0 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB Controller (OHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 19 (0x13), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4397
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x10
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE02B000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x12
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 97 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 01 20 80 00 
	10	00 B0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
	40	80 03 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	40 13 03 F6 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB Controller (OHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 19 (0x13), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4398
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x10
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE02A000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x12
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 98 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 01 20 00 00 
	10	00 A0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 19 (0x13), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4396
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x20
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE029000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x13
	Int. Pin		0x02
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0xC0
	Caps version		1.1
PCI capability
	Caps class		Debug Port
	Caps offset		0xE4
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 96 43 06 00 B0 02 00 20 03 0C 01 20 00 00 
	10	00 90 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	D8 01 9E 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	01 E4 02 7E 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 0A 00 E0 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			SMBus Controller
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 20 (0x14), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4385
	Revision ID		0x3C
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x05
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x4385
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI capability
	Caps class		HyperTransport
	Caps offset		0xB0
	Interface type		MSI Mapping
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 85 43 03 04 30 02 3C 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 85 43 
	30	00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	44 EB 00 FC 00 00 00 00 0F FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	F0 01 3C 0E 0F 0F 96 0F 21 0B F0 0F 00 00 00 00 
	60	01 00 24 20 BF FC 9E 03 FF 90 00 00 20 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 08 00 C0 FE FF 6E 00 00 00 00 F0 07 
	80	F0 0A F0 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	01 0B 00 00 B9 DE FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 FF FF 7F FF F0 09 00 FF 08 02 02 59 20 18 
	B0	08 00 02 A8 00 00 D0 FE 00 00 00 00 F0 0F 08 1A 
	C0	FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	20 B9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	D8 0C 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 AA 00 B0 00 

Description			IDE Controller
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 20 (0x14), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x439C
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x8A
	SubClass		0x01
	BaseClass		0x01
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000FA00
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5002
	Int. Line		0xFF
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI capability
	Caps class		Message Signalled Interrupts
	Caps offset		0x70
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 9C 43 05 00 30 02 00 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
	10	01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	20	01 FA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 02 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
	40	99 99 99 99 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 40 26 10 2C 01 07 01 00 00 00 FF FF 0F 00 
	70	05 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Multimedia device
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 20 (0x14), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4383
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x04
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE024000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0xA002
	Int. Line		0x10
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x50
	Caps version		1.1
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 83 43 06 00 10 04 00 00 03 04 01 20 00 00 
	10	04 40 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 02 A0 
	30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	50	01 00 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			PCI to ISA Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 20 (0x14), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x439D
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x01
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5001
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 9D 43 0F 00 20 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 01 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	04 00 00 00 D5 FF 03 FF 3F FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 0E 00 0F 00 B8 FF FF FF 
	70	67 45 23 00 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 05 0B 00 00 
	80	08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 01 00 00 00 
	A0	02 00 C1 FE 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E9 F2 FF 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 F7 FF FF FD 00 00 00 78 
	D0	00 FF FF 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 0C 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			PCI to PCI Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 20 (0x14), function 4 (0x04)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4384
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x01
	SubClass		0x04
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x40
	Header			0x81
PCI header
	Primary bus		0x00
	Secondary bus		0x03
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 84 43 27 04 A0 02 00 01 04 06 00 40 81 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 40 C0 C0 80 22 
	20	D0 FD D0 FD C0 FD C0 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	26 00 1C FF 00 00 00 00 0C 0F 3D D1 00 01 00 00 
	50	01 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 85 00 FF FF 
	60	CA 0E 17 00 BA D8 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 06 
	E0	00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			USB Controller (OHCI)
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 20 (0x14), function 5 (0x05)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x4399
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x10
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x20
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFE028000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0x5004
	Int. Line		0x12
	Int. Pin		0x03
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 99 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 01 20 00 00 
	10	00 80 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
	40	80 01 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	40 13 1F F6 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Host Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1022
	Model ID		0x1200
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI capability
	Caps class		HyperTransport
	Caps offset		0x80
	Caps revision		3.00
	Interface type		Host/Secondary
	Device number		0
	Link 0 width (in/out)	16 bits/16 bits
	Link 0 frequency	1000 MHz
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	22 10 00 12 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 
	50	01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 
	60	00 00 01 00 E0 00 00 00 20 A8 4E 00 00 F8 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	08 00 01 21 20 20 11 11 60 06 F5 FF 13 00 00 00 
	90	92 02 85 84 00 00 03 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Host Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1022
	Model ID		0x1201
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	22 10 01 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	03 00 00 00 00 00 2F 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
	80	03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	03 00 D0 00 00 FF DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 F0 00 00 02 FE 00 
	B0	03 00 E0 00 80 3F E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	13 C0 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	03 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	03 30 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Host Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1022
	Model ID		0x1202
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	22 10 02 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 18 02 00 
	90	00 00 01 00 00 48 00 00 53 00 00 80 FF 01 00 00 
	A0	00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	C8 8A 93 16 E1 00 00 00 43 F0 FD FE 05 00 FF FF 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	FE 03 EF E7 EF DF FB 67 80 FF F7 FF FF 03 00 01 
	E0	FF FF 7F 7F FF 7F EF DD 00 7C 00 F0 F8 FF FE FE 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Host Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1022
	Model ID		0x1203
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI capability
	Caps class		Secure Device
	Caps offset		0xF0
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	22 10 03 12 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	FF FF FF 3F 5C 00 B0 4A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	A6 F8 E0 F9 5F 23 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 04 00 24 34 00 00 00 00 52 80 01 00 
	70	53 11 04 00 01 01 18 91 14 0C 20 00 0F 09 09 00 
	80	81 E6 0B E6 E6 41 E6 01 08 00 00 00 00 40 58 40 
	90	00 00 00 00 1E 7E 00 00 E0 83 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 08 26 B0 EF 0F EC 25 8C 05 04 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 26 0F 81 C8 16 00 2C 03 2C 63 47 01 
	E0	00 00 00 00 30 16 40 1D 19 5F 07 02 00 00 00 00 
	F0	0F 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 0F 10 00 

Description			Host Bridge
Location			bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 4 (0x04)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1022
	Model ID		0x1204
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	22 10 04 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			VGA Controller
Location			bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x6779
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x03
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xD0000000
	Address 2 (memory)	0xFDFC0000
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000EE00
	Subvendor ID		0x1462
	Subsystem ID		0x2125
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x50
	Caps version		1.2
PCI capability
	Caps class		PCI Express
	Caps offset		0x58
	Device type		Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
	Port			0
	Version			2.0
	Link width		16x (max 16x)
PCI capability
	Caps class		Message Signalled Interrupts
	Caps offset		0xA0
Extended capabilities
	Caps class		Vendor Specific
	Caps offset		0x100
	Vendor ID		1
	Size			16
	Caps class		Advanced Error Reporting
	Caps offset		0x150
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 79 67 07 04 10 00 00 00 00 03 01 00 80 00 
	10	0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 FC FD 00 00 00 00 
	20	01 EE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 25 21 
	30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 25 21 
	50	01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A1 8F 00 00 
	60	10 29 09 00 01 0D 00 00 40 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	05 00 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 72 49 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	100	0B 00 01 15 01 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	110	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Multimedia device
Location			bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0xAA98
	Revision ID		0x00
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x04
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFDFFC000
	Subvendor ID		0x1462
	Subsystem ID		0xAA98
	Int. Line		0x13
	Int. Pin		0x02
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x50
	Caps version		1.2
PCI capability
	Caps class		PCI Express
	Caps offset		0x58
	Device type		Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
	Port			0
	Version			2.0
	Link width		16x (max 16x)
PCI capability
	Caps class		Message Signalled Interrupts
	Caps offset		0xA0
Extended capabilities
	Caps class		Vendor Specific
	Caps offset		0x100
	Vendor ID		1
	Size			16
	Caps class		Advanced Error Reporting
	Caps offset		0x150
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	02 10 98 AA 06 00 10 00 00 00 03 04 01 00 80 00 
	10	04 C0 FF FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 98 AA 
	30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 98 AA 
	50	01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A1 8F 00 00 
	60	10 29 09 00 01 0D 00 00 40 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	100	0B 00 01 15 01 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	110	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Ethernet Controller
Location			bus 2 (0x02), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x10EC
	Model ID		0x8168
	Revision ID		0x03
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x02
	Cache Line		0x01
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (port)	0x0000DE00
	Address 2 (memory)	0xFDBFF000
	Address 4 (memory)	0xFDBF8000
	Subvendor ID		0x1458
	Subsystem ID		0xE000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x40
	Caps version		1.2
PCI capability
	Caps class		Message Signalled Interrupts
	Caps offset		0x50
PCI capability
	Caps class		PCI Express
	Caps offset		0x70
	Device type		PCI-E Endpoint Device
	Port			0
	Version			2.0
	Link width		1x (max 1x)
PCI capability
	Caps class		MSI-X
	Caps offset		0xAC
PCI capability
	Caps class		Virtual Product Data
	Caps offset		0xCC
Extended capabilities
	Caps class		Advanced Error Reporting
	Caps offset		0x100
	Caps class		Virtual Channel
	Caps offset		0x140
	Caps class		Device Serial Number
	Caps offset		0x160
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	EC 10 68 81 07 04 10 00 03 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 
	10	01 DE 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C F0 BF FD 00 00 00 00 
	20	0C 80 BF FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 00 E0 
	30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
	40	01 50 C3 FF 08 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	10 AC 02 02 C1 8C 00 00 10 50 10 00 11 3C 07 00 
	80	40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 CC 03 80 
	B0	04 00 00 00 04 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	100	01 00 01 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 20 06 00 
	110	00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description			Ethernet Controller
Location			bus 3 (0x03), device 6 (0x06), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x10EC
	Model ID		0x8139
	Revision ID		0x10
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x02
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x40
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (port)	0x0000CE00
	Address 1 (memory)	0xFDDFF000
	Subvendor ID		0x10EC
	Subsystem ID		0x8139
	Int. Line		0x14
	Int. Pin		0x01
PCI capability
	Caps class		Power Management
	Caps offset		0x50
	Caps version		1.1
PCI registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	EC 10 39 81 07 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 40 00 00 
	10	01 CE 00 00 00 F0 DF FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 EC 10 39 81 
	30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 20 40 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	01 00 02 76 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


DMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS		
	vendor			Award Software International Inc.
	version			F10
	date			08/31/2010
	ROM size		1024 KB

DMI System Information		
	manufacturer		Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd.
	product			GA-MA74GMT-S2
	version			unknown
	serial			unknown
	UUID			{30464336-3934-4444-3046-4438FFFFFFFF}
	SKU			unknown
	family			unknown

DMI Baseboard		
	vendor			Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd.
	model			GA-MA74GMT-S2
	revision		unknown
	serial			unknown

DMI System Enclosure		
	manufacturer		Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd.
	chassis type		Desktop
	chassis serial		unknown

DMI Processor		
	manufacturer		AMD
	model			AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 560 Processor
	clock speed		3300.0 MHz
	FSB speed		200.0 MHz
	multiplier		16.5x

DMI Memory Controller		
	correction		64-bit ECC
	Max module size		1024 MBytes

DMI Memory Module		
	designation		A0

DMI Memory Module		
	designation		A1

DMI Memory Module		
	designation		A2

DMI Memory Module		
	designation		A3
	size			4096 MBytes (double bank)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		PRIMARY IDE (internal)
	connector		On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		FDD (internal)
	port type		8251 FIFO Compatible
	connector		On Board Floppy

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		COM1 (internal)
	port type		Serial Port 16450
	connector		9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
	connector		DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		LPT1 (internal)
	port type		Parallel Port ECP/EPP
	connector		DB-25 female
	connector		DB-25 female

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		Keyboard (internal)
	port type		Keyboard Port
	connector		PS/2

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB (internal)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		no

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		yes

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI Express x16
	type			A5

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI Express x1
	type			A5

DMI Physical Memory Array		
	location		Motherboard
	usage			System Memory
	correction		None
	max capacity		16384 MBytes
	max# of devices		4

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		A0
	format			DIMM
	type			unknown
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		A1
	format			DIMM
	type			unknown
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		A2
	format			DIMM
	type			unknown
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		A3
	format			DIMM
	type			unknown
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits
	size			4096 MBytes


Storage
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drive	0
	Device Path		\\?\ide#diskwdc_wd5000aakx-001ca0___________________15.01h15#5&15602d3e&0&0.0.0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}
	Type			Fixed
	Name			WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0
	Capacity		465.8 GB
	SMART Support		Yes

USB Devices
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

USB Device			USB Composite Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x046D, product=0xC534
USB Device			802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x148F, product=0x7601

Graphics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of adapters		1

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API				ATI I/O
API				ADL SDK

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
	Name			AMD Radeon HD 6450
	Board Manufacturer	Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. (MSI)
	Memory size		1024 MB
	PCI device		bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
	Vendor ID		0x1002 (0x1462)
	Model ID		0x6779 (0x2125)
	Performance Level	0
		Core clock	100.0 MHz
		Memory clock	150.0 MHz
	Performance Level	1
		Core clock	400.0 MHz
		Memory clock	667.0 MHz
	Performance Level	2
		Core clock	625.0 MHz
		Memory clock	667.0 MHz

Win32_VideoController		AdapterRAM = 0x40000000 (1073741824)
Win32_VideoController		DriverVersion = 9.2.0.0
Win32_VideoController		DriverDate = 09/27/2012

Monitor 0	
	Model			SyncMaster (Samsung)
	ID			SAM036F
	Serial			HMFQ305253
	Manufacturing Date	Week 10, Year 2008
	Size			19.1 inches
	Max Resolution		1440 x 900 @ 59 Hz
	Horizontal Freq. Range	30-81 kHz
	Vertical Freq. Range	56-75 Hz
	Max Pixel Clock		140 MHz
	Gamma Factor		2.2


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version			Microsoft Windows 8 (6.2) Professional 64-bit   (Build 9200) 
DirectX Version			11.0


Register Spaces
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Register space			PCI
Register space			PCI #2
Register space			PCI Express, base address = 0x0E0000000
Register space			class = 0x12
Register space			SMBus, base address = 0x0B00
Register space			LPC, base address = 0x0228
Register space			LPC, base address = 0x02E
Register space			LPC, base address = 0x0CD0
```

*//Mod Edit : Enclosed within CODE tags for better viewing.*


----------

